# [info]installation serveur multimédia et de fichier

## giims

bonjour, je voudrais installer une gentoo pour en faire un serveur multimédia j'ai pencé a médiatomb pour le support DLNA. Je voudrais pouvoir lire les mkv sous ma ps3 mais je n'est pas réussi dernièrement auriez-vous un lien?

Ensuite pour le serveur de fichier j'ai pencer a samba car je veux avoir accés a mes fichiers depuis un poste windows en autorisant que certain ordinateur a y accéder.

En vous remerciant par avance de l'intéret que vous porter a ce sujet

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Bon comme y a pas de réponse, je pense que je suis pas tout seul dans ce cas : c'est quoi ta question en fait ? Tu veux savoir comment configurer samba et mediatomb ? Tu veux avoir un comparatif ?

Enfin en tous cas moi, je comprends pas. Précise un peu ta demande et je pourrais peut-être t'aider pour samba.

----------

## giims

Je voudrai savoir si j'ai fait un bon choix de logiciel pour mediatomb et samba. Pour mediatomb jai lu un article pour transcoder led mkv sa marcher pour tout sauf la ps3 donc comment faire?

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Je suis pas un expert, je n'ai jamais utilisé mediatomb. Mais à ma connaissance, la gestion DLNA n'est pas magique avec mediatomb.

Pour le partage de tes fichiers, ça dépend ce que tu recherches. Si tu veux partager des fichiers avec des postes Windows$ et pouvoir contrôler les accès : oui , ça peut être une bonne solution.

Il peut servir de serveur CIFS pour un dossier et sans aucun contrôle aussi bien que de contrôleur de domaine Windows avec backend LDAP et SSO dans une infrastructure réseau assez complexe. C'est vaste...

----------

## giims

c'est qu'a ma connaissance il n'ya que mediatomb qui permet de transcode les mkv pour la ps3.

----------

## El_Goretto

De mémoire, il y a de la doc sur le site de mediatomb qui est spécifique à la PS3, regarde la section "transcoding".

----------

## Napoleon

Je ne connais pas mediatomb mais une recherche dans ton moteur de recherche favoris avec les mots-clés « medatomb ps3 » t’aurait donné la doc ubuntu mais bon c’est pas une doc géniale… sinon j’ai aussi trouvé un blog qui parles justement du transcodage des mkv en mp3 pour la ps2.

Bonne chance.

----------

## ghoti

 *giims wrote:*   

> c'est qu'a ma connaissance il n'ya que mediatomb qui permet de transcode les mkv pour la ps3.

 Erreur !  :Wink: 

Si c'est uniquement pour la PS3, il existe également ps3mediaserver qui est nettement plus facile à utiliser !

Il y a un ebuild dans portage.

Si ton problème est plus une question de lecture mkv qu'une question de serveur, tu peux toujours remuxer tes mkv en m2ts directement lisibles sur la PS3 à condition que le son soit en AC3. Si c'est déjà le cas dans le mkv alors aucun réencodage n'est nécessaire.

Perso j'utilise tsMuxeR (également dans portage). C'est très rapide !  :Smile: 

----------

## giims

 *Quote:*   

> Erreur ! 
> 
> Si c'est uniquement pour la PS3, il existe également ps3mediaserver qui est nettement plus facile à utiliser !
> 
> Il y a un ebuild dans portage.
> ...

 

je m'en sert ossi pour mon iphone et avec windows media player j'ignorai qu'il y avait un ebuild ps3-media-server la dernière foi je l'est utiliser en tant que script java( dont je n'est pas réussi a lancer au boot automatiquement surement car c'était un script java).

J'installe ma gentoo cet après-midi ou demain et je vous tien au courant des solutions que j'aurai choisies  :Smile: 

----------

